# When problems pop up



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I was just talking to another admin and this is what I was told. If you have an issue on something about some function on the forum not working post it here: *Announcements and Support *That topic is rigged so it sends announcements to the inside people there's a problem. 

Knowing none of you ever go to that topic I figured this is one way to let you know since everyone comes to chit chat. 😂


----------

